# Emirates ID card



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Has anyone gone to get their emirates id card yet?? where do we go to get this done?


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Cek this one

Emirates Identity Authority


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I havent got it and neither has anyone else in my company, We pre registered online. Just google emirates id card and you will find the official site. However I tried only yesterday to get an online appointment and it is STILL all fully boooked.....


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> I havent got it and neither has anyone else in my company, We pre registered online. Just google emirates id card and you will find the official site. However I tried only yesterday to get an online appointment and it is STILL all fully boooked.....


No need to book, just turn up early (around 7:30 - 8am) take a number and wait. Did mine the other week at Nad Al Shamma, took about 2 hours all up, very organised and civilised.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> No need to book, just turn up early (around 7:30 - 8am) take a number and wait. Did mine the other week at Nad Al Shamma, took about 2 hours all up, very organised and civilised.


Thanks!! Will try that!


----------



## Kazneas (May 28, 2009)

Got mine about a year ago. All instructions are on the following website: dubai.ae/en.portal and click on, "Get a National Identity Card in the UAE". The nearest place to the Marina is in Barsha.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

got mine in January in al Barsha, no appointment, took about 1.5 hours going at about 4pm..


.


----------

